# Partir en douce, en catimini, discrètement



## Corsicum

French-Italian: Partir en douce, en catimini, discrètement 
Partir en douce, en catimini, discrètement 
A la fin du repas, il part toujours en cachette, discrètement sans rien dire, même pas un salut, comme un voleur  !   
*Italian ?** : *
_(Corsican *:* __Parta à a zitta è à a muta__)__._


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Corsicum,
Secondo il Larousse, _partir en catimini_ = partire di soppiatto, di nascosto.


----------



## Corsicum

_« di sopiatto »_ …bello, bello gustoso !
Grazie


----------



## federicoft

Anche (è un'espressione letteraria, oggi utilizzata scherzosamente): _partire insalutato ospite_.


----------



## itka

federicoft said:


> Anche (è un'espressione letteraria, oggi utilizzata scherzosamente): _partire insalutato ospite_.


Non capisco questa frase. Perché no "partire insalutando ospite" ? Perché "insalutato" ?


----------



## federicoft

itka said:


> Non capisco questa frase. Perché no "partire insalutando ospite" ? Perché "insalutato" ?



È un calco del latino _insalutato hospite_. L'ospite in questo caso è il padrone di casa, non l'invitato; quindi: non salutando il padrone di casa.

È un espressione piuttosto grandiloquente in ogni caso, non immediatamente comprensibile nemmeno per un madrelingua. Per questo viene utilizzata unicamente in tono scherzoso.


----------

